# Smokin-It #3 cold smoke Setup.



## conradjw (Jan 28, 2022)

I own a Smokin-It #3 Electric Smoker.

* I want to start cold smoking cheese, sausage and etc.

* I also was thinking about maybe moving away from using the wood smoking doghouse that comes with the smoker. The one that slides over the heating element. And purchasing a Bella could smoke generator mounting it on the side and using that for now on for hot and could smokes instead.

* Would I get better smoke by using the Bella method for now on then the old smoking method that comes with the unit?

* does any one have a setup like this? And do you think this would be the way to go. The bella is expensive soI am looking for a little feed back  before I make that purchase?

Thanks!!


----------



## mneeley490 (Jan 28, 2022)

I'm sure cold smoking could be done somehow, but I've never tried it in a Smokin-It. I own a #1, and normally I'd recommend an AMAZEN tube or tray, but there is so little draft in the Smokin-Its, that I'd don't think they'd work. I think it would have to be some sort of external smoking device with a fan to force the air thru.


----------



## Norwester55 (Jan 28, 2022)

I've got a Smokin-It #1 and the Amazn tray works pretty well for cold smoking. I don't use the drip pan and that helps a little to increase the draft.
Probably get more input on the Bella setup on the Smokin-It forum.


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Jan 28, 2022)

I have a #3 also. Have used a tube occasionally.  Bought a #1 for camping. And a Bella with the drilled door for the #1.  The Bella puts out a lot of smoke, even with the pump on low.  I found it to give too much smoke for me and also it put out enough heat to raise the temp so I don't use it any more.  If I used it more, could probably figure it out. But I'm a lazy smoker.
Instead I'm using a Big Chief smoker with a mailbox mod for my cold smoking.


----------



## conradjw (Jan 31, 2022)

Group,

Thank you for your input! 

* I need to do more research and give this more thought.
* I would like to get the Bella but as discussed I'm not a fan of heavy smoke and what to be able to control the smoke light or heavy?
* Also the heat is a concern? If the Bella creates to much heat that is not going to work for certain things like cheese and etc.
* Maybe I should just forget about using a SI for cold smokes and try and find something else.


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 31, 2022)

Just use a smoke tube or tray inside, no heat needed just a good draft.


----------



## conradjw (Feb 1, 2022)

Group,
I think I will can the idea of getting the Bella because of the cost, maybe to much smoke, it gets to hot and I have to drill a hole in my SI.

I think I may try the smoke tube or smoke tray instead.

* Much cheaper
* Don't have to cut or modify anything on my smoker (SI #3)
* Suppose keep within cold smoke temperatures.
* Easy not complicated.

Questions:
* How do you control the amount of smoke?
* How is the quality of the smoke?
* I assume you can only use wood pellets?
* And lastly any suggestions on which one to get? Tube or Tray? Specific models or manufacturers?

Thanks

-John


----------



## Norwester55 (Feb 1, 2022)

I use the Amazn tray and I get a perfect amount of smoke every time. I've seen complaints that the tubes put out way too much smoke for a Smokin-It or MES.
You can use pellets but I think the majority here use dust. It burns a lot cooler than pellets and if you're smoking cheese, its edible right out of the smoker. 
You can make it yourself from pellets by wetting them and crumbling into sawdust, then drying in the oven or on a grill. Theres some how-tos here if you search.
 I've done it but I'd just as soon buy saw-dust if possible. A lot of online stores are selling chips as sawdust so be sure of what you're buying. I haven't bought any since Todd the orinator of the tray sold his business so others here may have better sources.

Amazn Tray-Amazon
Amazn Tray-Home Depot
Dust -B&P


----------



## mneeley490 (Feb 1, 2022)

I may be wrong, but if you're going to go the pellet tray route, I still think there just isn't enough draw in a Smokin' It for cold smoking. Besides keeping the fuel lit, I'd be afraid of getting a lot of stale smoke trapped inside. Perhaps you could rig up a small computer fan over the top hole to draw more air out?


----------

